# Steamer Novoryssijsk



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

I am looking for the Steamship With this namn. May be my spelling is incorrect. The ship was a passenger ship which in April 1934 went from Odessa to Piraeus with refuges. I would like very much to see a picture of the ship because my mother in law came with it after they had left Russia for good. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

imar said:


> I am looking for the Steamship With this namn. May be my spelling is incorrect. The ship was a passenger ship which in April 1934 went from Odessa to Piraeus with refuges. I would like very much to see a picture of the ship because my mother in law came with it after they had left Russia for good. Thanking you in advance.


The only ships with this name are Russian warships. can't find any merchant ship with that name in the 1930s. (Thumb)


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Strickylad44 said:


> The only ships with this name are Russian warships. can't find any merchant ship with that name in the 1930s. (Thumb)


´Thank you, my mother in law must have remembered wrong. They were traveling from Anapa to Odessa first by ship and then with another ship to Piraeus. May be its homeport was Novorossijsk. I have seen that there were many ships with that homeport. Thank you again.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

I found one... a merchant ship.... and is a wartime Liberty! As well as a modern tanker 'type' and a Ro Ro.

Can't find one of a passenger ship though.

Stephen


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

From WW2 you mean? Then she did not exist in 1934.


----------



## Olaf_the_blue (Apr 12, 2010)

*Russian / Soviet Steamer Novorossiysk*

Sorry I can't help with a photo but it looks like the Novorossiysk was built by William Dobson, Newcastle, launched 1896 and finally withdrawn in 1941.
The following is via the Yandex translator service:
The full capacity of BRT 1351. Dimensions 73.02 x 9.78 x 4.42 m. geu boiler- machine, 900 HP Speed 10 knots. Cargo and passenger ship. 1.05.1918 g. captured in Sevastopol by German troops , and soon returned to the owner, and 27.11.1918 g. captured by Anglo-French invaders. In April 1919, it was handed over to the whites and taken abroad in November 1920. In early 1921, it was sold to a British private company. In June 1922, he was arrested in Odessa and returned to the USSR in court . 12.08.1941 g. on the transition from Kherson to Odessa at Sychavka damaged by Romanian bomber aircraft and washed ashore.
A long and interesting career, it would seem.


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you very much Olaf. It seems that it could be the right one. She seems to be working in the area I am talking about. And she takes passengers as well, fine. Now I have to concentrate on finding a picture. I thing it is possible that she has been on a photo during all these years. Do you know if she was built with the same name? I found the shipyard and their production with names but there was no such name built and then I looked in the list but I could not se any taking also passengers. But I will look again and se if there is any in the same size. She can also have been converted later to take also passengers. Thank you again.


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Some more information on the vessel. Maybe there is a photo of her under a different name.


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

last owner: [1] Black Sea State Shipping Co. - Чорноморське морське пароплавство SS Novorossiysk (Новороссийск) (+1941) period 1922 ~ 1941 prev. owners: [2] Schembri & Sons SS Hedwige period 1921 ~ 1922 


Novorossiysk SS was heavily damaged and lost in result of German aircraft attack off Cape Sychecka on the way from Kherson to Odessa on 12th August 1941. No information about losses. Read more at wrecksite: https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?199268

Schembri & Sons Hedwige SS (1921~1922) Novorossiysk SS (Новороссийск) (+1941) Read more at wrecksite: https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?150279

the original owners Schembri & Sons are now listed operating out of Malta. No photos found


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for all help and advice. I will look into this matter in a few days and look more carefully on all the names she had in the past. I am sure there is a photo somewhere from the 1930th. I just have to find it. Thanks again.


----------



## Olaf_the_blue (Apr 12, 2010)

*Photo Found*

Hi IMAR and thanks for bringing this one up. It feeds into the history of British, (and French,) involvement with the White Forces during the Russian Civil War, a period of particular interest to me.

The site https://fleetphoto.ru/photo/295159/?vid=75630[/URL] should have what you are looking for including a history of Dobson's Hull No. 82, built as the "Rossia." (Russia) Later the "Hedwige" and finally the "Novorossiysk."
Cheers


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

This day started in a very good way with the photo that I have been looking for. Thank you very much Olaf. It seems that the photo is a very early one, may be from the 1890th. Yes I agree with you she has a very interesting story and so has my vife´s family who escaped with her in 1934 to Piraeus with arrival on May 9th from Odessa. The story will be on my homepage in a while. There are some details to fix first.
All the best


----------

